
Show HN: Funk – a toolkit for using PHPSGI stack (middleware, http servers) - pedro93
https://github.com/phpsgi/Funk
======
pedro93
Funk implements PHPSGI specification (the PHPSGI repository contains
middleware/app interfaces implemented in both PHP and Zend Extension)

[https://github.com/phpsgi/phpsgi](https://github.com/phpsgi/phpsgi)

